# Advice please , newbie



## Davemas (12 Aug 2019)

hi all ,

Need advice on ebike purchase . Not in very good health with low stamina levels and thinking about an ebike . Most of my trips will be on forest tracks with frequent stops to take photo’s etc , reliability would be important . Thought a hybrid would do the job , thanks in advance


----------



## Cycleops (12 Aug 2019)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
A hybrid would be a good choice. Budget?


----------



## CXRAndy (12 Aug 2019)

Cheapest option is convert a current bike. Most bikes with a threaded bottom bracket will convert- cost less than £600 to convert

If you're not into doing it yourself then a hybrid ebike is good choice

*Boardman HYB 8.9E Mens Hybrid Electric Bike or something similar*


----------



## Davemas (14 Aug 2019)

Thanks so much for the replies , budget is between £2-3k and quite a big bloke forgot to add


----------



## jowwy (14 Aug 2019)

Davemas said:


> Thanks so much for the replies , budget is between £2-3k and quite a big bloke forgot to add


my advice is to look at the new cube options for 2020..........they are well within your 2 to 3k budget, hardtail options for the bigger chap, new powerful cx motors and longer lasting batteries too

https://www.cube.eu/uk/2020/e-bikes...be-reaction-hybrid-ex-625-29-blacknblue-2020/


----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2019)

I'm no real expert on Ebikes but this is the sort of thing you might look at;


View: https://youtu.be/LDGOBmN9O1g


Cube is a German company but have dealers here. I should try to buy locally so if you do hit any problems you can get help. You also obviously need to check out the Max weight limits.
I'm sure others will be alone get to suggest other options and makes they've had experience with.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2019)

I didn't see your post, honest @jowwy 
But I do know Cube are well regarded.


----------



## jowwy (14 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> I'm no real expert on Ebikes but this is the sort of thing you might look at;
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/LDGOBmN9O1g
> ...



tbh i wouldnt be looking at that sort of ebike for tracks and trails.....especially with that battery back there on the rack


----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2019)

Hadn't thought about that. Makes it too top heavy?


----------



## Davemas (15 Aug 2019)

Thanks very much for the replies , both bikes look great . To be honest never heard of cube but worked for a German engineering company for years and admire their craftsmanship in general . The battery on top does not bother me but the 2020 bike may have the edge . Also looked at a giant explore , what’s the opinion of those ?


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Aug 2019)

Davemas said:


> Thanks very much for the replies , both bikes look great . To be honest never heard of cube but worked for a German engineering company for years and admire their craftsmanship in general . The battery on top does not bother me but the 2020 bike may have the edge . Also looked at a giant explore , what’s the opinion of those ?



The Giant has the Yamaha motor, the Cube - and many others, has a Bosch motor.

They are similar in the way they work, but some people reckon the Bosch is smoother, providing a more natural feeling ride.

I've tried both and couldn't detect much difference.

One possible advantage of the Yamaha motor is it can take a double ring at the front, meaning you can have 'two times' gearing.

The Bosch is limited to a single front ring, although 'one by' gearing is fine for most ebike users.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Aug 2019)

I don't think there are any bad choices here bearing in mind your budget. Giant are one the largest manufacturers of cycles and make quality products so are a good choice.
I suggest you visit one if their concept stores around the country and discuss your requirements with them.


----------



## jowwy (15 Aug 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> The Giant has the Yamaha motor, the Cube - and many others, has a Bosch motor.
> 
> They are similar in the way they work, but some people reckon the Bosch is smoother, providing a more natural feeling ride.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the new 2020 Bosch motor then pale rider???


----------



## Ananda (16 Aug 2019)

Davemas said:


> hi all ,
> 
> Need advice on ebike purchase . Not in very good health with low stamina levels and thinking about an ebike . Most of my trips will be on forest tracks with frequent stops to take photo’s etc , reliability would be important . Thought a hybrid would do the job , thanks in advance





Davemas said:


> hi all ,
> 
> Need advice on ebike purchase . Not in very good health with low stamina levels and thinking about an ebike . Most of my trips will be on forest tracks with frequent stops to take photo’s etc , reliability would be important . Thought a hybrid would do the job , thanks in advance



Cannot comment on reliability, but it seems a hardtail mtb with large volume tyres is what you need. Check out the cube reaction hybrids. Imho the exc variants are the best buys ove there. Big brakes, boost rear axle and an airfork are all nice things to have.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Aug 2019)

jowwy said:


> Have you tried the new 2020 Bosch motor then pale rider???



No, it's supposedly quieter and easier to pedal unassisted - similar to the current Active Line Plus with the full-size front ring.

Another point in favour of the Bosch motor is its popularity means there are more service locations, although still not many.

I'm fortunate in having a shop with Bosch diagnostic equipment near me in Durham City.

The owner reckons the next nearest is either 100 miles up the road in Edinburgh, or 70 miles down the road in York.

I've no reason to doubt that.

There are lots more shops that sell Bosch motor ebikes, but that's not the same thing.


----------



## jowwy (16 Aug 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> No, it's supposedly quieter and easier to pedal unassisted - similar to the current Active Line Plus with the full-size front ring.
> 
> Another point in favour of the Bosch motor is its popularity means there are more service locations, although still not many.
> 
> ...


my nearest bosch luckily enough is 15miles away.........i got 2 active line plus models and they are very good, once you replace the 175s crank down to 165s in my case


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Aug 2019)

Does access to Bosch service matter?

The software on my bike self-scrambled itself after a couple of years, which was fixed by a reboot/update.

The dealer reckons the system needs a reboot every year or so.

Mine came up with lots of errors before it was redone.


----------



## jowwy (17 Aug 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Does access to Bosch service matter?
> 
> The software on my bike self-scrambled itself after a couple of years, which was fixed by a reboot/update.
> 
> ...


Only if I have a warranty issues....but tbh other than Halfords, that is my closest bike store


----------



## Davemas (17 Aug 2019)

Ananda said:


> Cannot comment on reliability, but it seems a hardtail mtb with large volume tyres is what you need. Check out the cube reaction hybrids. Imho the exc variants are the best buys ove there. Big brakes, boost rear axle and an airfork are all nice things to have.


Thanks Ananda , will do


----------

